# can i keep a senegal parrot in an outside aviary



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

I have aquired a senegal parrot and would like to know if it is possible to keep it in an outdoor aviary in this country


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a bit late in the to be putting it outside now. It really needs to go out about June time and it needs a mate


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

hawksport said:


> It's a bit late in the to be putting it outside now. It really needs to go out about June time and it needs a mate


Acclimatizing can take a long time,and a roosting area out of wind and draughts is essential.
Imagine yourself being flown to Alaska with the same gear you wear here in summer...same thing.


----------

